#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Lichtplan maken; hoe?

## Freddie

Hoe maken jullie hier een lichtplan, want wij doen het nu bij ons op school met pen en papier, tekenen we een paar rechthoekjes en schrijven daarin wat het voorstelt en welke kleur het moet worden. Iedereen op school weet wat we ermee boedelen, maar zijn er nog andere mogelijkheden om netjes een lichtplan te maken waarvan iedereen weet wat we bedoelen. Hoe doen jullie het?

----------


## JohnHa

Je kunt beginnen met het kopen van zo'n plastic sjabloontje, bij iedere goede lichtleverancier te koop.
Als je verder gaat kun je natuurlijk ook de nodige software installeren, maar dat is aanzienlijk duurder en eigenlijk alleen lonend als je vrij regelmatig een nieuw lichtplan moet maken.

----------


## ralph

Als je niet via computer visualisers aan de gang gaat maar gewoon een simpel lichtgrid moet intekenen dan is mijn werkzijze:

ruitjespapier, van die kleine hokjes, niet die 1cm kleutervakken...
*met zwart teken ik de rig in. (riggingplot is andere tekening, dus geen steels, takels etc. tenzij ze serieus in de weg hangen en dus belangrijk zijn in het lichtplan)
*armaturen teken ik als bolletje. In het bolletje type spot en hoeveel kw. ook nog steeds zwart
*met rood het Lee filternummer
*evt in rood de soort gobo erbij
*groen dmx adres
blauw=multies

Zo heb je heel schematisch je lichtplan, het is echter wel een hoop werk...
Ik vindt het wel leuk werken zo, ook leuk om te bewaren, voor later...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## DJ.T

Hallo,

Ik moet nu voor het vak CKV bij mij op school een eindopdracht maken en heb zelf gekozen voor een lichtplan.
De grootste eisen zijn:
- gratis
- zo mooi mogelijk

Ik zat er dus aan te denken om het met de computer te doen maar welk programma kan ik gratis krijgen dat toch een beetje redelijk werkt, het moet niet zo ingewikkeld zijn dat ik eerst 2 weken moet oefenen om erachter te komen hoe het in elkaar zit. Zelf tekenen is eigenlijk geen optie, dit omdat ik niet goed kan tekenen  :Smile:  en omdat ik ook het effect van de lampen er zo goed mogelijk bij wil kunnen zien.
Het hoeft niet per se een programma te zijn waar alle verschillende lampen op deze aardbodem in staan, maar wel een aantal basis dingetjes zoals het voornaamste: truss, scanner/movinghead (desnoods maar 1 merk/type, en parren, verder maakt het niet zo heel veel uit.
Ik weet niet of demo's handig zijn zo ja, welke?

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Freddie

Ik ben nu een beetje aan de slag gegaan voor de toneelweek bij ons op school. Heb geen officiele plaatjes voor elk lampje, maar wel elke soort lamp heeft zijn eigen figuur. Met de kabels erbij getekend zoals ralph zei(groen multi's en rood gewone shuko's en een bolletje zijn break-outs of shuko blokjes). Het is misschien niet helemaal op ware grote, maar wij weten hier nog steeds wat ermee bedoelt wordt.
Omdat je hier geen foto's mag plaatsen daarom maar een linkje (dat mag tog wel?)http://sorry komt morgen, Lycos is w...niet aardig :(

----------


## timescape

hallo,

als het echt gaat om het effect van de lampen, dan kun je misschien met de visualizer van LightJockey wel iets moois maken, ik ben er denk een uurtje mee bezig geweest, en dan heb je toch al snel hele leuke weergaves. Dit is echter wel in 3D, al kun je ook verschillende aanzichten zien. Misschien zit ik er wel helemaal naast en heb je hier niks aan, maar denk zal het even zeggen. Het voldoet in ieder geval wel aan je eisen "mooi en gratis".
Let wel: om het uit de printer te krijgen zul je denk ik gewoon print screen moeten gebruiken, wat meestal wel ten koste van de kwaliteit gaat. 

Groeten Jeroen

Niks meer aan doen...

----------


## Juce

Op deze site staat alles zo een beetje uitgelegd hoe je een lichtplan kunt tekenen en hoe het dus ook te interpreteren.
Site komt misschien niet proffi over maar alles staat er wel met de achtergrond erbij, ook bv hoe je welke spots moet tekenen als ik mij niet vergis.

http://dvtg.hku.nl/licht/

Juce

----------


## DJ.T

Heej Timescape, kan je misschien even de precieze link geven van waar je het hebt gedownload?
Op de site van martin kan ik alleen de lightjockey showdesigner vinden en daar moet je dan weer voor betalen.
Of weet iemand anders misschien een ander progrtamma of de link.

P.S: Geef aub bij alle nieuwe gratis programma's even de precieze link zodat iedereen die het wil hebben het meteen kan downloaden, zo help je elkaar toch weer wat verder.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Freddie

moet je bij martin lightjockey kijken, onder controllers, en dan die downloaden, zit gratis de offline visualizer bij die hij bedoelt denk ik. Zelf vind ik dat niet echt makkelijk werken, want je kan daar geen truss enz. toevoegen, maarja, meningen verschillen

----------


## DJ.T

Heej, ik heb nou lightjockey gedownload maar waar kan ik zeg maar alle lampen toevoegen? En misschien ook een site waar ik van alles kan downloaden? Waar moet ik het er dan bij zetten?
Alvast bedankt

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## DJ.T

Lightjockey lukte mij niet echt, ik heb er de hele avond aan gezeten maar kon niets inladen. 
Heb toen maar de demo van wysiwyg gedwonload en moet zeggen dat dit heel fijn en gemakkelijk werkt. 

De enige problemen die ik heb is dat hij regelmatig fouten veroorzaakt waardoor het programma afgesloten moet worden, dit is erg jammer aangezien ik niets op kan slaan en mijn eindopdracht zo wel ver af blijft. Zijn die fouten normaal in de demo of ligt dit aan mij? 

Wat mij ook niet lukt en wat ik in de helo niet kon vinden is als ik in CAD een trussje met een 8-tal MH's heb geplaatst hoe ik die dan zichtbaar kan maken en bijvoorbeeld kleur,gobo,focus,enz bij kan stellen. Weet iemand dit?

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## vic

halo
voor het maken van lichtplannen zijn een aantal vaste symbolen bij mij op school gebruiken we het engelse systeem een vierkantje met aan 1 kant een kartel rantje is een frenel en ga zomaar door als Freddie zijn email aan mij wil geven dan kan ik het je wel even mailen



lata



vic<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ljmartijnw

Ik gebruik zelf capture 3.0 werkt erg gemakkelijk en goed. ik gebruik alleen de demo dus het is 90 minuten werken en dan moet het goed zijn anders ben je het kwijt, maar met de hand gaat het ook altijd erg goed.

op http://dvtg... hierboven staat ergens een links staan alle symbolen ook helemaal uitgelegd. Erg basic maar wel goed.

----------


## tomv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timescape_
> 
> Let wel: om het uit de printer te krijgen zul je denk ik gewoon print screen moeten gebruiken, wat meestal wel ten koste van de kwaliteit gaat.



Hey timescape,
Je kan printen zonder printscreen te gebruiken.
In de OV window - save as bitmap.

Krijg je een .bmp file met hetgene wat op dat moment op het scherm staat.
Probeer maar eens, werkt iig beter dan een printscreen.

----------


## od

wij gebruiken corel draw 11.0
een weekje werken om alles er in te krijgen (tekeningen lichtbruggen, spots, mh, ....
werkt uitstekend. Enkel 2D natuurlijk.
Als je coreldraw hebt wil ik je gerust de tekeningen doormailen naar jou.

Hoor het wel.

----------


## FineTune

ik ben ook wel geïntreseerd in die tekeningen
als je wil mag je ze mailen naar finetune@telenet.be

----------


## AJB

Ik gebruik persoonlijk Stardraw 2D, maar het pakket van Microsoft Visio is ook ZEER geschikt ! Betaalbaar en makkelijk...

----------


## tomv

od, je mag ze ook aan mij mailen als je wilt.

En AJB dat visio pakket, heb jij daar een voorbeeldtekening van die je misschien zou willen delen met andere forumleden?

----------


## AJB

Heb momenteel alleen een lichtplannetje voor a.s. zaterdag liggen. Niet zelf getekend (heb alleen Stardraw), maar zal na het weekend wel ff wat inscannen. Lijkt heel erg op Stardraw...

----------


## od

finetune en tomv, heb zojuist de tekeningen doorgestuurd.
veel succes ermee.

----------


## tomv

ik heb nog altijd niets ontvangen od.
Wil je eens een mailtje sturen, vind geen gegevens van jou.

merci

----------


## AJB

okeej hier dan de beloofde Visio-tekening. Niet van het klusje dit weekend, dit bleek een AutoCad tekening te zijn.

Met dank aan David Bakker van Hof Audio;
www.ajboperating.nl/images/visiomainstage.pdf

----------


## tomv

od en AJB thx

----------


## USITT

ik raad u aan om de download versie van DMX-Creator te gebruiken.
daarbij is een visual beeld van alles wat ge programmeerd.
wel moet je de nodige fixtures downloaden.(op dezelde site)
www.dmx512.net

----------


## tomv

En waarom zouden wij dat moeten gebruiken?
Heb je gebruikservaring,screenshots,...

----------


## driesmees

Van waar heb je die afbeeldingen in Visio gehaald?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

AJB; kun je die vss file die je voor deze tekeningen gebruikt hier ook online zetten? Ik werk zelf ook altijd met visio, maar heb mn eigen icoontjes in elkaar geprutseld (moet ze nog steeds een keer bijwerken) en dan krijg je iets dat hierop lijkt: 
http://www.repsaj.nl/upload/visio.jpg

----------


## AJB

Symbolen kun je importeren uit stardraw en uit bijv. autocad. Heb zelf nogmaals geen visio, maar misschien dat David e.e.a. wil opsturen. Hiervoor zul je hem zelf even moeten contacteren.

----------


## USITT

ik heb hier al ervaring mee.
ik heb hiermee een voledige fuifbelichting geprogrammeerd.
het is zeer gebruiksvriendelijk en er zitten ook effectengenerators bij.
(die fuif is thuis volledig in visueel beeld geprogrammeerd)
je moet dan natuurlijk wel weten welk merk en type moving heads of scanners je gaat gebruiken.
voor de rest heb ik hierbij geen last mee ondervonden.

er hangen 6 movitechs SL-250 & 2 atomics van martin.

----------


## cornedure

Beste USITT,

Met lichtplanpakket bedoelen ze een opbouwpakket, niet een programmeersoftware om fuifbelichting te programmeren. Bij mijn weten kan DMX512 dat niet. Ik heb namelijk nog geen truss, profiels e.d. gezien. 

Dus nogmaals, waarom haal je dat nu aan? Wat biedt deze software aan dat vergelijkbaar is met stardraw?

----------


## Scan head

> citaat:_Geplaatst door od_
> 
> wij gebruiken corel draw 11.0
> een weekje werken om alles er in te krijgen (tekeningen lichtbruggen, spots, mh, ....
> werkt uitstekend. Enkel 2D natuurlijk.
> Als je coreldraw hebt wil ik je gerust de tekeningen doormailen naar jou.
> 
> Hoor het wel.



Zou je mij die tekeningen ook eens willen doorsturen Od?

Ben best wel geintresseerd...

B.v.d.

----------


## B~Art

Naar mij ook ff als je kan please?
En kan je die al die librarys met voorwerpen in ook niet mailen?
Tis maar een vraagje hé  :Smile: 



> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scan head_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door od_
> ...

----------


## USITT

stardraw zelf heb ik nog niet gezien, moest je eens een site kunnen doorgeven waar je dat programma kan bekijken, kan ik eens zien hoe het eruit ziet.
voor de rest heb je eigenlijk gelijk, trussen die er niet zijn enzo.

maar persoonlijk kon ik er goed mee opschieten.


greetz usitt

----------


## design

Voor wie geinteresseerd is in de viso symbolen kan me mailen.
Heb in de afgelopen jaren een aantal stencils gemaakt, licht, 
geluid (voornamelijk Meyer Sound), 
rigging, zooi (gordijnen, prakken, backline, etc), etc

David Bakker

----------


## Scan head

OF als David ze mij wil sturen ben ik ook wel blij,

Email is wel te vinden in mijn profiel.

B.v.d.

----------


## djzander

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik moet nu voor het vak CKV bij mij op school een eindopdracht maken en heb zelf gekozen voor een lichtplan.
> De grootste eisen zijn:
> - gratis
> - zo mooi mogelijk
> 
> Ik zat er dus aan te denken om het met de computer te doen maar welk programma kan ik gratis krijgen dat toch een beetje redelijk werkt, het moet niet zo ingewikkeld zijn dat ik eerst 2 weken moet oefenen om erachter te komen hoe het in elkaar zit. Zelf tekenen is eigenlijk geen optie, dit omdat ik niet goed kan tekenen  en omdat ik ook het effect van de lampen er zo goed mogelijk bij wil kunnen zien.
> Het hoeft niet per se een programma te zijn waar alle verschillende lampen op deze aardbodem in staan, maar wel een aantal basis dingetjes zoals het voornaamste: truss, scanner/movinghead (desnoods maar 1 merk/type, en parren, verder maakt het niet zo heel veel uit.
> ...



 
ik zelf gebruik freestyler :Big Grin: 
die heeft een hele mooie 3d functie warin je alles van een par tot een theaterdoek kan ophangen.
het is gratis te downloaden op freestyler .nl
(en als die niet werkt moet je even zoeken op google naar freestyler downloaden en dan krijg je een omgelijde site binnen de eerste 4 hits)

als je hem dan gaat installeren moet je wel even aanklikken dat je de 3d functie aanzet.

volgens mij is die functie eigelijk van sunlite.
dus daar kun je het ook nog proberen als freestyler niet werkt.
(dus als je vista hebt GEEN FREESTYLER DOWNLOADEN)
 :EEK!: want dan crsht hij fenomenaal! :EEK!: 

ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.
djblaauw

----------


## kokkie

> ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.
> djblaauw



Ik hoop het niet, want dan is hij 4 jaar lang met dezelfde schoolopdracht bezig.

----------


## JustME125

> Ik hoop het niet, want dan is hij 4 jaar lang met dezelfde schoolopdracht bezig.



Scherp Kokkie  :Wink:

----------


## lix1000

Dag iedereen

Ik zit met een probleempje:

Ik moet aan iemand een lichtplan proberen uitleggen maar dit kan enkel via mail. Ik heb hier op deze pc (kot in gent) geen enkel tekenprogramma. De consturctie is de volgende:

Truss: kruis bestaande uit 2 maal 6 meter truss
         recht onder dit kruis komt een spiegelbol van 1 meter diameter
          onder dit kruis (ongeveer 1.5 meter lager) komt een vierkantje van 
         2 op 2 meter, bevestigd met kabels aan het grote kruis.

Kan iemand dit tekenen voor mij? Het hoeft daarom niet met een speciaal tekenprogramma voor truss te zijn. Ik zou de tekening ten laatste morgenochtend nodig hebben.

Het zou voor mij echt een grote hulp zijn.

mvg

----------


## lix1000

Eigenlijk moest dit bericht in het riggingforum of lichtforum geplaatst worden. 

Excuzeer!

Misschien kan een moderator het verplaatsen?

----------


## axs

paint?
Is nu toch echt simpel te tekenen??? gaat toch maar om het idee en niet om exacte afmetingen.
Kan zelfs in excel of word

----------


## stekelvarke

En zet ook even je e-mail adres in je profiel. Zo is het gemakkelijker om afbeeldingen door te sturen.

----------


## moderator

Lix1000, we zijn er op de wereld om mekaar te hellepen niet waar ( laat maar, ouderwets Nederlands liedje)
...We zijn er niet om de ellende van een ander op te lossen.

Wat je omschrijft is helder genoeg, wanneer de persoon die het moet gaan opbouwen op basis van jouw beschrijving niet snapt, dan zal je er zelf bij aanwezig moeten zijn, of iemand anders die het wel snapt.
Gaat geen tekening je bij helpen!

De functie van dit forum heeft zo z'n grenzen, lijkt me duidelijk dat je met jouw vraag die grenzen hebt opgezocht.

----------

